# Which internet provider?



## flossy_h (Aug 14, 2012)

I need to get internet connected at a house we have just started renting in Kouklia.

I dont know which provider is best. Please advise.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi, we are with cyta and our internet service is excellent we're running a laptop an ipad and two phones through it and it is handling it all fine we also watch our sky tv through it and the picture quality is brilliant too. I hope that's helpful


----------



## geoff2 (Sep 30, 2012)

No point using Primetel unless you have an existing Cyta number to give them, otherwise you have to sign up for Cyta to get the number then cancel and switch to Primetel.

Geoff2


----------



## geoff2 (Sep 30, 2012)

*My Experience*

No point using Primetel unless you have an existing Cyta number to give them, otherwise you have to sign up for Cyta to get the number then cancel and switch to Primetel.

Geoff2


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

theo79 said:


> Hi, we are with cyta and our internet service is excellent we're running a laptop an ipad and two phones through it and it is handling it all fine we also watch our sky tv through it and the picture quality is brilliant too. I hope that's helpful


Hi theo79,
How long did it take to set up the broadband for you? We're moving back to Cyprus and bit afraid that it will take weeks until we get Internet.


----------



## flossy_h (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
How do you get sky TV??


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

our broadband took two weeks to install but they apparantly visited earlier to install but we weren't home ( they had my number and I recieved no calls) but if you read through my thread "we're in our villa" you'll see on there a couple of people were on within two-three days of visiting cyta so they seem quite quick on installation times and I use a vpn my expat net for 5 euros a month it makes it look as though you are logging in from the uk so I just log into my sky go acccount ( I left my sky subscription running in the uk) I also use itv and bbc catch up services as well as netflix with no hassles at all and minimal buffering


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

theo79 said:


> our broadband took two weeks to install but they apparantly visited earlier to install but we weren't home ( they had my number and I recieved no calls) but if you read through my thread "we're in our villa" you'll see on there a couple of people were on within two-three days of visiting cyta so they seem quite quick on installation times and I use a vpn my expat net for 5 euros a month it makes it look as though you are logging in from the uk so I just log into my sky go acccount ( I left my sky subscription running in the uk) I also use itv and bbc catch up services as well as netflix with no hassles at all and minimal buffering


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

I've just read your thread. I can see that you're living in Peyia too. We used to live there last year and now we're moving back there again because we really like the place.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

yes we love it, have met some great people already BBQ and party invites most weekends and a real friendly atmosphere. good luck with your move back


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

theo79 said:


> yes we love it, have met some great people already BBQ and party invites most weekends and a real friendly atmosphere. good luck with your move back


Thanks! Upper or Lower Peyia?


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

We're in lower peyia not far from the little white church, when are you planning on moving back?


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

It's not a plan any more, it's a fact.  On the 24th October


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

good stuff, it's me my wife and our 3 year old daughter Sophia in our villa if we can help with anything while you're settling please feel free to ask


----------

